# ياريت رأيكم بصراحة



## محمودعبدالرؤف (16 مايو 2006)

انا طالب فى أولى عمارة وياريت رأيكم فى هذا التصميم وهو عبارة عن مكتبة أطفال فى مساحة 150 متر ...... شكرا.


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (16 مايو 2006)

الحقيقه المشروع صغير جداااا وصعب الحكم عليه 
لكن انا عجبني فيه فكرة انك وضحت فكرة المسقط الافقي جاي منين من فراشه وبعدين نصفها والتي تم تجريدها وهكذا ............. دي فكره جميله من طالب اولى عماره 
ثانيا التغطيات اللي وضعتها في المشروع بتاعك توحي بفكر ممتاز من جهة وجود تداخل فيها وتغير في التغطيه مما لا يميل الى الملل
ثالثا من جهة اخراجك فعجبني اسلوب اخراجك جداااااامن جهة الالوان في الواجهات والظل والنور وما الى ذلك دي برضه جميله جدااااا
رابعا بقى وده اللي مش عاجبني في المسقط الافقي وهو انك امام الحمامات لم تستغل هذا الفراغ جيدااا انا الحقيقه مش فاهم ايه الموجود ده امام الحمامات لكن انا كنت اود لو وضعت ساتر امام الحمامات وقسمت هذا الفراغ الى قسمين ممكن قسم صغير كانتين مثلا للمشروبات او الوجبات السريعه 
والقسم الاخر كنت استفدت فيه بوضع اجهزة الكمبيوتر على حد نظري الموضوعه في الجزء العلوي تقريبا انا شايفها اجهزة كمبيوتر والله اعلم 
وهذا كان سيمنحك مكانا في القسم العلوي كنت افضل ان تضع فيه الرفوف الخاصه بالكتب وهذا يزيد من مساحة الاطلاع وايضا من تشكيل الفراغ 
لكن في النهايه بقولك انك تميزت في العديد من الاشياء التي ذكرتها انا سابقا ومع وجود اخطاء من وجهة نظري انا والتي قد تكون ابداعا من وجهة نظر غيري الا انني اجدك ان شاء الله ستكون مهندسا ذو مكانه مرموقه في المستقبل لوجود جانب من الحس لديك 
وعموما هذا رايي بكل صراحه ولك حرية الرد ولك حرية الاخذ باراء الجميع ممن سيردون على مشاركتك هذه خذ منها ما يفيدك ودع الباقي جانبا قد يفيدك في مشاريع اخر ى


----------



## محمودعبدالرؤف (16 مايو 2006)

والله بجد انا شاكر ليكmoshakes_83 برأيك القيم هذا واحب ان اعرفك بأن الجزء الموجود امام الحمامات هو عبارة عن ركن الفيديو و TVوأيضا الهويات وهو عبارة عن مدرج صغير للأطفال 
وانا بجد سعيد بردك على الموضوع وشكرا جزيلا لكmoshakes_83


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (16 مايو 2006)

[glint]ماشاء الله تبارك على الاخراج والافكار
ايه ده يارقل 
بصراحه روعه بكل المقاييس
الله يوفقك يارب
وعقبال التخرج [/glint]


----------



## محمودعبدالرؤف (16 مايو 2006)

ألف شكر على مشاركتك الجميلة دية أخى الكريم هاوى تخطيط وعلى كلامك اللى رفع من روحى المعنوية ده وجزاك الله خيرا على الدعاء


----------



## روميروالمصرى (17 مايو 2006)

[grade="00bfff 4169e1 0000ff"]جامد يا حودة المشروع بتاعك بس حتعمل ايه بقى فيه ناس عندنا فى القسم مبيعرفوش يقدروا صح الانسان اللى قدامهم وربنا معاك يا حودة [/grade]


----------



## روميروالمصرى (17 مايو 2006)

جامد والله يا حودة وسيبك من اى حد يحطمك فى القسم بتاعنا ده


----------



## فرعون العمارة (17 مايو 2006)

والله رائع بجد بالنسبة لسنة اولى وبجد أنت هيكون ليك مستقبل كويس جدا ان شاء الله


----------



## فرعون العمارة (17 مايو 2006)

وربنا يوفقك وعقبال البكالريوس


----------



## الصارم البتار (17 مايو 2006)

والله رائع حبيبى محمودعبد الرؤف الفكرة ده واتمنى لك التوفيق دائما


----------



## محمودعبدالرؤف (17 مايو 2006)

انا شاكر ليكم جدا على أرائكم المختلفة بس أرجومن من يقوم بالتصويت يذكر لماذا أختار رأية بصراحة


----------



## miro1_6 (17 مايو 2006)

اولا: المشروع كان على مساحة100 متر بس
ثانيا: كلنا اتبهدلنا فى المشروع ده ........ متهايالى ان وحى المشاريع منزلش غير على شوية طلبة ... طبعا علشان هما...(( متميزين وشاطرين ))


----------



## محمودعبدالرؤف (17 مايو 2006)

شكراعلى ردك وأنا بجد مش فاكر المشروع كان على 100 أو 150 متر وأنتى خلتينى طلعت البلان وشفت المساحة وطلعت 100 متر وطبعا أنتى عارفة مين ((المتميزين والشاطرين)) اللى بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ طبعا وأن بجد بشكرك على ردك


----------



## أبن بحرى (17 مايو 2006)

ياعم نسيت مشروعك على كام متر هما دوول بتوع العمارة الله يكون فى عونكو من اللى بتشفوا بس بجد مشروعك رائع وكويس وشكلك كدة هتكون مهندس كبير فى المستقبل وأنت بجد تستاهل أمتياز علية
بس متخليش العمارة تاخد عقلك وتنسي كل حاجة مع أنى عزرك علشان أنا زيك وكنت بنسى حتى الأكل اللى أكلتة


----------



## أبن بحرى (17 مايو 2006)

والله بجد شغلك كويس


----------



## محمودعبدالرؤف (18 مايو 2006)

شكرا على ردك أبن بحرى


----------



## محمودعبدالرؤف (18 مايو 2006)

شكرا فرعون العمارة


----------



## فرعون العمارة (18 مايو 2006)

[MOVE="right"] 
بجد أنا كل مخش بحب أطمن الفراشة بتاعتك طارت ولا لسة أنا بهزر
[/MOVE]


----------



## nivo (13 يونيو 2006)

المشروع جميل يا محمود وعلى فكره انا معاك في الدفعه
عايزه بس اقول حاجه لmiro1_6انا جبت في المشروع دا 90 من 100 ودي كانت اعلى درجه (((((ومكنش لي واسطه))))) وكان الدكتور معجب بمشروعي والكل كان بيحاربني فيه وخاصة المعيدين ومع كدا جبت اعلى درجه ومش بنكر ان اللي انتي تقصديه موجود بس اللي بيعمل حاجه حلوه وشغل صح في الشكل والوظيفه بياخد درجات كويسه
وبالمناسبه انت جبت فيه كام يا محمود وانتي عملتي ايه في المشروع دا يا ميرووووووووووو
وشد حيلك ان شاء الله تاخد على قد مجهودك


----------



## سولاف2020 (13 يونيو 2006)

مشروعك كويس وربنا يوفقك


----------



## المهندسة مي (13 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. أخي محمود .. 
مشكور على إدراج المشروع في المنتدي لكي تستفيد من النقد البناء لمشروعك .. 
صراحة المشروع جيد .. ولكن أعتقد أن الموقع العام كان لابد له من دراسة أكثر حيث يعتر هو اهم ما في المشروع ودائما ما يأخذ أكثر الدرجات .. لكن المسقط الأفقي جميل جدا .. وكذلك الواجهات والقطاعين ..
بداية جيدة لك .. وأتمنى ان تقدم لنا بعد ذلك مشاريع وأن تكون متطورة أكثر من ذلك .. لتستفيد من ذوي الخبرة .. 
شكرا لك مرة أخرى ..


----------



## Abu Hammad (13 يونيو 2006)

مدهش جددددددددددددددددددددددددا


----------



## روميروالمصرى (13 يونيو 2006)

بصراحة يا nivo احنا عملنا زى ما الدكتور طلب مننا بالظبط وحلينا فراغى ووظيفى كويس جدا ودا بأراء ناس كتير ولكن اكتشفنا ان الدكتور معطناش الدرجة اللى نستحقها رغم اننا لبينا له كل طلباته من تكوين للمكتبة من بيوت مستوحية من طبيعة بيوت الحيوانات ولكن اكتشفنا العكس اللى عامل مشروعه غير كده هوا اللى بياخد الدرجة يعنى لو كنا كسرنا كلام الدكتور الباشا كنا جبنا درجة حلوة لذلك هما ومن الان هايشجعونا على التمرد والتحرر لتفكيرنا الخاص ونعم للأبتعاد عن تقييداتهم وتحكماتهم.......وان شاء الله دكاترة سنة تانية يتقوا ربنا فينا بسبب الشكاوى اللى عرضناها فى دكاترة سنة اولى بسبب الواسطة والمجاملة وان شاء الله كل واحد ياخد حقه وعلى قد مجهوده وقيمة الشغل اللى بيخرجوا


----------



## soso2006 (13 يونيو 2006)

المهندسة مي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. أخي محمود ..
> مشكور على إدراج المشروع في المنتدي لكي تستفيد من النقد البناء لمشروعك ..
> صراحة المشروع جيد .. ولكن أعتقد أن الموقع العام كان لابد له من دراسة أكثر حيث يعتر هو اهم ما في المشروع ودائما ما يأخذ أكثر الدرجات .. لكن المسقط الأفقي جميل جدا .. وكذلك الواجهات والقطاعين ..
> بداية جيدة لك .. وأتمنى ان تقدم لنا بعد ذلك مشاريع وأن تكون متطورة أكثر من ذلك .. لتستفيد من ذوي الخبرة ..
> شكرا لك مرة أخرى ..


 
انا مع المهندسة مى فيما قالته ..... والبداية فعلا تبشر ان شاء الله بالخير .....


----------



## عبد الرحمن درويش (13 يونيو 2006)

شغلك حلو يامحمود بس لو كانت هناك بعض الانسيابية في طاولات القراءة للاطفال زي منحنى curveمثلا متهيالي كانت تبقى افضل ومريحة للاطفال وتناسب جو الترفيه وكانت ستزيد عدد الاطفال على الطاولة الواحدة وتمكنهم من اللعب والتلوين سويا لو كانت هناك انشطة اخرى بالمكتبة غير القراءة


----------



## nivo (13 يونيو 2006)

ايه يا روميو طالما انت من الدفعه اكيد عرفتني وانا مش بقول ان مفيش اللي انتو تقصدوه بس انا فعلا مشروعي نفذت فيه اللي طلبه الدكتور وخدت اعلى درجه وفي حبه برده خدو درجات حلوة وشغلهم حلو وفي حبه ميستحقوش
بس غريبه قوي انك تقول انك هتتعلم التمرد عشان لقيت ان اللي بيعمل غير اللي الدكاتره طالبينه بياخدو درجات حلوه ازاي واللي خدو درجات حلوة وانا منهم كانو متابعين مع الدكاتره ومعجبين بمشاريعهم وادوهم الدرجات على اساس كدا
برده انا مقصدش ان اللي انت تقصده مش موجود
وانا عايزه بقى اعرف انت مين مادام انت عرفتني


----------



## مهندسة داليا (14 يونيو 2006)

المشروع جميل بالنسبة للسنة الاولي وربنا يوفقك


----------



## محمودعبدالرؤف (17 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم جميعا وشكرا لكم على مروركم وعلى كلامكم

انا احب ااقولك يا

nivo

انى الحمد لله انا مبزعلش على الدرجات اللى باخدها والحمد لله انا جايب فى اول مشروع امتياز 

والباقى جيد جدا بس طبعا الواحد لما بيشوف ناس شغلها ما يستهلش اكيد بيزعل وده نظام التعليم فى 

مصر وفى قسم العمارة على مستوى الجمهوريةخصوصا اذا كان فى هندسة او فنون وانا الصراحة 

معرفكيش بس بخمن لما قلتى انك جبتى امتياز وانا مزعلش لما اشوف حد شغلة يستاهل ويجيب امتياز 

بالعكس انا هتعلم من شغلة واحب ااقولك يا
nivo 
ان روميرو كلامة صح هو فعلا فى المناقشة الدكاترة مكنش عجبها اللى احنا التزمنا بكلام الدكتور وكان 

كل مايسئلنى فى حاجة من اللى الدكتور مأكد عليها مكنتش بتعجبة وربنا يوفقك فى اللى جاى 

وانا بشكرك جدا جدا على مرورك 

وبشكرك انت كمان يا سولاف2020

اما انتى يابشمهندسة مى أنا متشكر جدا على مرورك وانا فعلا حبيت انزل المشروع دة لأستفيد من النقد 

وده اكيد هيزود اهتمامى بعد كدة بالمشاريع اما الموقع العام فهو صحانا متدهوش اهتمام كبير لأنى كنت 

متأخر فى المشروع واوعدك ان شاء الله فى المشاريع التانية ها كون مهتم بى جدا وبشكرك مرة تانية 

لمرورك واتمنى ليكى التوفيق

وشكرا لمرورك جدا Abu Hammad 

روميرو حبيبى طبعا انا مش هرد عليك علشان انا سيبك ترد مكانى 

شكرا جدا لمرورك واتفاقك مع المهندسة مى soso2006 

وشكرا ليك عبد الرحمن درويش على مرورك وانا شاكر على نصيحتك القيمة

وشكرا لمرورك جدا مهندسة داليا واتمنى ليكى التوفيق


----------



## nivo (17 يونيو 2006)

اولا يا محمود انا مقلتش طبعا انك هتزعل لما تلاقي حد جايب درجات حلوة عشان شغله كويس
وانت شغلك كويس جدا وانا قلت دا في البداية
وبالنسبه للاخ روميرو انا مقلتش ان كلامه غلط ودا فعلا نظام التعليم كله وخصوصا العماره والفنون بس مزودها شويه لان في فعلا فئه معينه بتاخد على الجاهز بس حط نفسك مكاني انا مليش واسطه ولا باخد الدرجات لاني بنت يبقى ايه المفروض يكون ردي عليه وهو كمان بيقولي الله اعلم

وربنا يهنيكو ببعض وتبقو حبايب على طول ...ويرد مكانك على طول... بس الغريبه انه كان بيرد عليا بس و دا معناه انك بتحبه عشان بيرد عليا انا مع اني مقلتش كلمه عليك غير ان مشروعك حلو ....مقلتش كلمه وحشه في حقك
وعلى العموم الحمد لله كفاية ان الواحد يكون ضميره مرتاح ومش حاسس انه بياخد الدرجات على حساب حد تاني ودي اهم حاجه بالنسبالي وميهمنيش بعدها اي كلام


----------



## روميروالمصرى (18 يونيو 2006)

اولا بشكر اخويا وصاحبى محمود عبد الرؤف وكمان لأنو من الناس اللى بحبها جدا فى القسم وعلى فكرة محمود من الناس اللى مش اخدا حقها فى القسم ومن المظومين هوا وامثالو وهوا بردو من الناس اللى عارفين انا شغلى ايه وبتعب ولا لأ :3: عشان ماتقوليش بس احنا بنتكلم على الفاضى احنا بس اتحرق دمنا من اللى بيحصل طول السنة واحنا والله مش بنتكلم من فراغ يا نيفو..... برجع واقولك ليه انتى اخدتى الكلام على نفسك هل انا قلتلك ان كل اللى حصلوا على دلاجات حلوة يبقوا بالواسطة او وحشين الله يخليكى بلاش تخدى الكلام على نفسك ...... وياريت الفئة اللى انا قصدى عليها ترد مش انتى لأنك مش منهم ..... مش عارف ليه انتى بتخدى الكلام على نفسك رغم انو موجه للفئة اللى احنا قصدنا عليها وليس لكل واحد جايب درجة كويسة الله يخليكى بلاش الحساسية الزايدة دى اللى بتخليكى تاخدى الكلام دا على نفسك وفى الخر متزعليش يا نيفو كلنا اخوات وبناخد وندى مع بعض فى الكلام مش بنتعارك:5: خلى العراك للسنة الجالية بس فى الشغل طبعا:13: ويلا ورينا جدعنتك السنة الجاية وعلى فكرة مافيش داعى تعرفينى لأنك فعلا مش هاتعرفينى ومافيش داعى اقول اسمى عشان فيه ناس بتصطاد فى المية العكرة وهاتموت وتعرف مين اللى فى الدفعة اللى كاتب دا واسمو ايه ؟؟؟ وزمانها بتقرأ الرسالة دى دلوقت ومش عارف ليه عندهم برودة دم ماتتوصفش وعلى فكرة هما على المنتدى بس بيردوا كل فين وفين .... وانا على فكرة مش عارفك... زى ماتقولى عارفك 50 % لأن فيه اتنين نيفين فى الدفعة ومتظلمنيش اللى يخليكى وتقولى ان انا عارفك ومتستعجليش اكيد هاتعرفينى وهاعرفك انتى مين فيهم :5: وربنا يستر يلا سلام:13:


----------



## nivo (18 يونيو 2006)

من الاخر يعني انا مش زعلانه من اي حاجه والله وزي ما قلتلك انا مخدتش الكلام على نفسي خالص والله ومش واخده الموضوع عركه برده خالص هو زي ما بتؤوول بناخد وندي مع بعض في الكلام
وانا مش في دماغي الموضوع دا سدقني وخلي اللي يصطاد في المايه العكرة يصطاد يعني هيعملو ايه اكتر من اللي حاصل (((محدش واخد منها حاجه)))))))


----------



## محمودعبدالرؤف (18 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة اختى نيفو انا بجد مكنش قصدى ازعلك انا لما قلت لروميروانا سيبك ترد مكانى دة كان كلام عادى مش علشان رد عليكى انتى وبعدين انا قلتلك انى معرفكيش وانا كدة عرفتك بجد وانتى بجد شغلك كويس وتستهلى الأمتياز وبعدين احنا هنا بنتكلم براحتنا ومفيش قيود علينا يعنى بلاش الحساسية الزيادة واحنا منقصدش الكلام عليكى احنا عارفين مين اللى ميستهلش الدرجات اللى بيخدها وربنا يوفقك


----------



## روميروالمصرى (18 يونيو 2006)

على رأيك ( محدش واخد منها حاجة ) وعلى فكرة:4: محمود مش قصدو انى ارد عليكى بالنيابة عنه لأ محمود قادر انو يرد طبعا عن نفسوا بس هوا عشان:3: حالو من حالى فقال كده واحنا كلنا اخوات واصحاب وكلنا بنحب بعض :58: .... الحب هوا اللى فاضل لنا من بواقى خير الدنيا .....احنا اخدين من الدنيا ايه !!!!!!! وعلى العموم المهم فى الاخر متكونيش زعلتى لأن فعلا محبش حد يكون زعلان بسببى او مش بسببى حتى.....انا زى ماقولتلك احنا بناخد وندى فى الكلام وحصل سوء تفاهم ....:7: ...المهم الفترة الجاية نركز فيها وان شاء الله ربنا معانا ويوفقك ويوفقنا:63: سلام:55:


----------



## nivo (18 يونيو 2006)

انا بجد بحب القسم دا وبحب شغله وبحب كل اللي فيه فبجد والله انا مش زعلانه خالص
وعلى فكره انا كنت بضحك كل ما اقرى او اكتب حاجه في الموضوع دا لاني اول مره اتناقش في موضوع كدا على الملاء
وياريت انتو متكنوش زعلانين مني وخصوصا محمود لانه شخصيه محترمه بجد وانا عن نفسي بحترمه وبقدره جدا
وانت كمان مع اني مش عارفاك بس اسلوبك مهذب في الحوار ياريت متكونش زعلان
والسنه الجايه هنفرقعهم ان شاء الله لاني ناويلهم بجد ودا باننا نشد حيلنا ونغطي عليهم ودا بادينا سدقوني ووقتها هيبان الحق ان شاء الله
وفرصه سعيده روميرو
ربنا يوفقنا جميعا


----------



## أروى (19 يونيو 2006)

مستوى كويس بالنسبة لاولى
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## روميروالمصرى (19 يونيو 2006)

*عشق العمارة*

لا انا طبعا مش زعلان بالعكس وبشكرك وبحييكى على روحك الطيبة دى:77: ...... وعلى فكرة انا كمان بحب جدا القسم الا ماكنتش تعبت نفسى ودخلت له امتحان قدرات وتعبت نفسى على الفاضى وكنت دخلت قسم كمبيوترولا كهرباء وكانوا مضمونيين ليا وكنت موجعتش دماغى........ ولكن العمارة:63: هيا سبب دخولى اساسا كلية الهندسة وحلم حياتى :14: من الصغر......

وفرصة سعيدة نيفو


----------



## ملك الحلوة (3 يوليو 2006)

اسمع كلام روميو يامحمود فى القسم بتاعنا سيبك من الى يحطموك 
وانا فى وجه نظرى مشروعك ياخد جيد جدا بالنسبة لسنة اولى 
وانصحك بانك تتفرج كتيييير اوى فى المكتبة وانا واثقة ان شاء الله على سنة رابعة هتكون معمارى جامد:5:


----------



## روميروالمصرى (4 يوليو 2006)

يلا بقى ورينا مشاريعك التانية يا محمود ...... وابعت اللينك لموضوعك التانى


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (5 يوليو 2006)

مشروع جميل لمعماري واعد.... ولكن لا تنسى الهوية" الطراز المعماري للمكتبة"، فهي تعبير عن ثقافة مجتمع، وأنت من خلال مكتبة الأطفال تريد أن توجه رسالة للأطفال وتغرس قيمة في نفوسهم وهي الاعتزاز بثقافتهم، فمن هذه الأشياء الملموسة يتعلم الصغار... وقد جرت العادة أن ننظر إلى الأطفال على أهم فراشات بريئة ونعاملهم على هذا الأساس، فنعلمهم رسم الفراشات والدببة والفئران والكلاب وغيرها، ونصنع لهم أماكن على شكل فراشات وأعشاش طيور وجحور فئران، ولكنهم في الحقيقة رجال يحملون عقول كبيرة وأجسام صغيرة، ويتوقعون منا أن نعلمهم شئ مفيد، وكل ما نقوله لهم أو نعلمهم إياه يختزنونه في عقولهم على أساس أنه الحق ولا شئ غير الحق، ويكبرون على هذا... فأنظر أخي محمود ماذا تريد أن تعلمه للأطفال وغيرهم من خلال تصميماتك المعمارية.... فالعمارة رسالة، وأي رسالة؟؟.

أتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح أخي محمود عبد الرؤوف.


----------



## روميروالمصرى (5 يوليو 2006)

اخى جمال انا طالب زميل لمحمود عبد الرؤوف بقسم العمارة وفعلا استغربنا عن طلب الدكتور لهذا المشروع وطلبه انه يكون على هذه الهيئة لهذا المشروع حيث ان الدكتور هو ذلك مطلوبه على ان مكتبة الاطفال تكون على هيئة بيوت حيوانات او اعشاش طيور او ما الى ذلك ومن ذلك جاء تقييدهم لنا وليس نحن الذين عرضنا ان تكون المكتبة من هذا المنطلق هذا ولكنه للأسف هذا طلب الدكتور


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (5 يوليو 2006)

أخي العزيز، روميو المصري، بارك الله فيك على هذا الرد الجميل.... ربما تكون في مرحلة الدراسة مكرها على فعل شئ يحقق رؤية أستاذك، ولكن تظل قناعتك هي التي تحرك مسيرتك الدراسية والمهنية، دون أن تقع في المحظور أو تكلف نفسك ما لاتطيق من معاندة الأساتذة ونيل عداوتهم في مرحلة أنت في أمس الحاجة لدعمهم ومساندتهم... المهم أن يظل عقلك وفكرك حرا ومتجددا، من خلال البحث والاطلاع على المراجع التي تساعدك على تصحيح مسارك العلمي والمهني.... تمنياتي لك ولزملائك بالنجاح والتوفيق.


----------



## cad for all (12 يوليو 2006)

بصراحه يا حوده الشئ الوحيد الجميل في المشروع هو فكره ارتباط الطفل بالفراشه حيث انها شئ رقيق وجميل وهي احدي صفات الأطفال بالأضافه الي النقاء اما معي اسفي علي صراحتي انا لم يعجبني المشروع عامتا ولكن بدايه موفقه واكيد عندك احسن 
انا موش بقصد احباطك بس انتا طلبت رأي بصراحه ولازم اكون امين معاك انتا اكيد زي اخويا ومش هتزعل وهتتقبل النقض واتمني انك تنقضي زي ما انا نقضتك بالظبط 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله 
اخوك علي


----------



## محمودعبدالرؤف (23 يوليو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لكم على مروركم الكريم


----------



## جمال الزيني (24 يوليو 2006)

جميل خالص خالص


----------



## احمد العيسوى (24 يوليو 2006)

فى سنه اولى دا انت دكتور يا بنى


----------



## محمودعبدالرؤف (24 يوليو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على ردك جمال الزينى


----------



## محمودعبدالرؤف (24 يوليو 2006)

شكرا احمد العيسوى بس احنا فين والدكاترة فين احنا لسة فى اول الطريق


----------



## عطار_666 (24 يوليو 2006)

الله يا حودة.......مشروعك حلو و فيه مجهود كبير، واظهار قوى و شكل انسيابى.....ربنا هيكرمك ان شاء الله و تطلع متمكن فى علم الحشرات........قصدى فى علم الفراغات....ربنا يوفقك


----------



## احمدلطفى (25 يوليو 2006)

المشروع رائع بس ناقصه شوية لاند اسكاب يظبطوه على الاخر بس دى بداية كويسة جدا يعن مثلا يبقى فى تنسيق جامد للطريق بتاع المكتبة يعن شوية لاند اسكاب


----------



## محمودعبدالرؤف (25 يوليو 2006)

الله يخليك ياعطار وبعدين هاكون جنبك اية وانت دكتور فى الحشرات قصدى الفراغات ربنا يوفقنا جميعا


----------



## محمودعبدالرؤف (25 يوليو 2006)

انا شاكر ليك جدا احمد لطفى على مرورك وشكرا على نصيحتك وان شاء الله ههتم شوية بعد كدة
بالاند سكيب وشكرا مرةأخرى


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (25 يوليو 2006)

يجب مزيد من الاجتهاد منك


----------



## محمودعبدالرؤف (28 يوليو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على مرورك


----------



## elne3mey (11 يناير 2007)

المشروع رائع ولكن عليك التطوير فى فكرك المعمارى فى المشاريع القادمة تغيير طريقة الاظهار المعمارى


----------



## هنا (13 فبراير 2007)

دانت فضيع يا شيخ اية دة كل دة مش معقول 000000000000000
ربنا يوفقك0000000000000000000000000000000
ابقى ورينا كمان وكمان من شغلك الحلو00000000000


----------



## جاره الوادي (14 فبراير 2007)

ما شاء الله نموذج مبشر جدا جدا و انا سعيده ان في طلبه في اولى عمارة بالمستوى ده ربنا يفتح عليك و يكرمك


----------



## msjarch (30 مارس 2007)

ماشاء الله مشروع جميل.


----------



## نور الغرباوى (31 مارس 2007)

حلو المشروع بالنسبه لطالب فى اولى وربنا يوفقك


----------



## بيكووو (18 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم وفقك الله


----------



## راشد أول (9 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك

أتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## mohamed2009 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## م.بوليانا (28 يناير 2010)

جميل
للأمام دائما


----------



## firstknight2008 (11 أبريل 2010)

فناااااااااااااان


----------



## البحر4499 (20 أغسطس 2010)

المشروع جيد بنسبه الي طالب في سنه اولي واتمنى لك التوفيق دائما


----------



## tamer harby (21 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يوفقك بس علشان تكون معمارى ممتاز لاززم تركز فى توضيح ودراسة الفكر الانشائى وللمساعدة انصحك بقراءة كتاب form هذا الكتاب مشهور ومعروف فى جميع المكتبات المتخصصة بالجامعات


----------



## ابو قدري الليبي (27 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود جيد وربي يوفقك ويزيدك من علمه


----------

